# jewellers rouge to remove glass scratches ?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i have noticed my windscreen has some scratches to the front window,does anyone have any experience of removing scratched glass ? and has anyo used "jewellers rouge" ?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

silverback said:


> i have noticed my windscreen has some scratches to the front window,does anyone have any experience of removing scratched glass ? and has anyo used "jewellers rouge" ?


Being in the Optics business we use Jewellers Rouge or Cerium Oxide as its known. I guess glass is much like paint, if you can feel the scratch with your nail theres little change removing them by hand.

It will improve the marks though.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

My friend has tried this on a scratch on his windscreen, to no results. The jeweller who gave him some told him beforehand, he also said that if it worked to any degree he could stop being a jeweller and take scratch removal up proffessionally.
I suspect if my friend had been brave enough to try it on a buffer on a Dremel type machine results may have been better.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acat...polishing-discs-cat10.html#aMaster_20FPRD0000

As above, if you can get your nail in might not be able to remove !


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

silverback said:


> i have noticed my windscreen has some scratches to the front window,does anyone have any experience of removing scratched glass ? and has anyo used "jewellers rouge" ?


I have used the planet polish glass kit a few times now...very good imo

:thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Wrap it with JRG no In seriousness I agree with the above :/


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

cheers for the advice boys.


----------

